# 2 yo not pronouncing beginning sounds of words



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

DS is 25 months old, says over 100 words, and is starting to put 2 (sometimes 3) words together. I've noticed, though, that with a large majority of his words, he doesn't pronounce the beginning sound:

purple = urple
green = een
red = ed
Mickey (our dog) = ickey

Some words he pronounces very well (mama, dada, blue, orange, baby), and he is very clear when identifying actual letters. Is this concerning? Or not yet? I'm not all that worried, but if it is a problem, it seems like it would be much easier to fix it now than later. I mean, he said "app" (for apple) for months before he started putting the 2nd syllable on there. I've been trying to exaggerate beginning sounds lately, but it hasn't seemed to make much of a difference, yet.


----------



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

It's very common. (And remember that some consonant formation occurs more towards age 3... the letter R, for example.) But if you're worried, have him eval'd by Early Intervention. Can't hurt. My son is speech delayed, though everyone told me he was "fine". Turned out he had a significant delay, and services helped him quite a bit.

Good luck!


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

My DS does something similar, except he transposes the last sound of the word onto the front.

So,

green=neen
cup=puh
jump=puh
down=nown

It's weird but I figure it's just a stage of language development.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I wouldn't worry. Apparently I left off initial consonants until I was 3









-Angela


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

My youngest ds does this as well. He is 26 months old and is my latest talker. Some words he says clearly but the majority come out without the first consonant. I just repeat what he says to me correctly, i.e., he says "I ant ilk, please" and I repeat "you want milk, please?" I think things are improving slightly (a month or so ago the "p" would have been left off "please").

My plan is to wait for a few more months to watch his progression and, if I am still concerned, have him evaluated. Of course, I take into account that DH didn't speak at all until age 3!


----------



## Ligeia (Jul 24, 2006)

dd does this too. I have been repeating things back to her when she talks to me which seems to help a little. Either that or she's just getting the hang of it slowly on her own. I haven't been worried because she seems to pick up new words pretty quickly. She doesn't seem behind, you know? And some of her words are perfectly clear, like you said.


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

My 20 mo does this. Sleep is "p", and twinkle twinkle is "kle, kle".


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Possibly. But a lot of the sounds you listed can be difficult to say followed by the next sound. For example, Alivia has had trouble since the beginning saying "s" at the beginning of words. She can say 'em in the middle and end, but not the beginning. She'll get it though.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

mine does the opposite, she leaves the ends off of words. so water is "wa" and music is "mu". But she pronounces things like apple, bear, abby, perfectly. I would guess it is normal.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

That's normal here, too. Ds is two (today!) and he very commonly leaves off the first half of the word, or as pp said, makes the ending consonant the beginning consonant.

Don't worry - 'cause then I would have to!


----------



## scoutycat (Oct 12, 2003)

Totally normal, it's just easier to hear the last part of words. It's not always clear where words begin and end in regular speech, so lots of times kids leave off the unclear syllables or sounds. It'll fix itself. Sounds like he's pretty on track otherwise, don't worry about it


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for all of the reassurance, mamas! This is why I love MDC


----------

